# Auto-Trail / Sargent Electrical Advice Please



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi, I have electrical problems with my Cheyenne 696G and I'm hoping to get some advice.

I returned home from a 3 month trip in June and all was in order and there were no problems that I was aware of. The van has been parked on my driveway since then and it has recently developed an electrical fault.

I first noticed the problem when the Omnistep operation became intermittent and I cleaned the step switch which didn't seem to be too dirty. The step then started coming out when the van was unattended and later it would go in again by itself. Doors remained locked during these unattended operations. When using the key remote the step sometime fails to open or close.

The step sometimes retracts with the following actions, cooker ignition button is pressed, pump starts, Heki fan starts, fridge tries to start in gas mode or when pressing the Aux button on the control panel. The external light does not always turn on when the doors are locked. I noticed on one occasion that op panel was displaying approx 6 amp current even though everything including entertainment system was turned off. After a while the reading dropped to about 0.5amps.

The step operating push button inside the door often fails to open or close the steps. I checked the switch continuity and voltage which was reading approx 1.9V. Sargent EC325PSU condition light is green and EM50 red led is lit. I checked that leisure battery connections are tight. I don't know where all the earthing points are located but have checked any that I could find.

Starting the engine has successfully retracted the step each time I tried it.

I do have an extended warranty which I can call upon if there are no quick solutions.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

...just a small bump.  

Malc


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Malc, I was beginning to wonder if this should be on a different forum topic classsification.  

Does anyone know if there is a Sargent forum?


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm strongly of the opinion that moder motorhomes are too technical to start messing with if you haven't got a good working knowledge of electrical systems, so if it was mine I'd get it straight to a reliable auto electrician, preferably one who deals with motorhomes, and take it from there. If you start messing and blow something major the first thing your warranty insurance people with do is say you've made it void.

Pay now, get if fixed properly and make a claim would be my advice..


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you tried speaking with Sargent?? REALLY helpful guys.

If no luck with them then I would suggest you speak with the warranty people. DONT start anything untill you have contacted them. The usual rule is that must get authorisation from them PRIOR to any work, if you dont they will refuse to pay out !


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I second the post above, I contacted them by email (Dave) and they are very helpful. 

Charlie


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi, thanks to all who have made suggestions.

I sent an email to Sargent late last night and received a reply from Dave this morning. He gave me some very good information about points to check.

Don't worry, I won't get in too deep, if in doubt I will contact my dealer, that's why I took out an extended warranty.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi scept1c sorry that I missed your post, at home we are stuggling with internet connectivity, so couldn't check on MHF last night.

I am sure Dave will get you sorted out.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Come back to let us know when you've got it resolved. It's intriguing.

My bet is either a dodgy earth, or poltergeist...


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Poltergeist are a strong possibilty Rosbotham.

Good job it's not halloween as they might really go to town on me. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian, first let me say that I'm very impressed by the efforts your company makes to provide a 1st class support service.

Dave Chapman quickly responded to my email yesterday. He gave some points of guidance about things to check. I have not had a lot of time to make the checks but my findings are as follows. Readings taken without mains EHU.

I mentioned on a previous posting that the voltage at the step push button switch U/R wire was approx 1.9vdc measured between chassis and switch. I checked the EM50 output on U/R wire in socket marked "To Main Harness" and the reading was 1.9v to chassis and also to Black wire in "Vehicle input" socket. O/W wire has continuity to chassis at step switch.

The voltage at EM50 socket between U/W wire (to limit switch) and chassis was approx 4.9v. This is a normal reading according to Dave's email.

The EM50 Vehicle input socket reading was 12.5v across Red and Black wires.

Other step circuit readings at EM50 at "To Main Harness socket" were 0v. 

There are no signs of any overheating components on the EM50 card.

The large black connector near the drivers door pillar which I assume is the Fiat "B" pillar connector was 12.5v measured between black and red wires.

I'm not certain if you can draw any firm conclusions from those readings but if the fault was simply an inoperative step switch then it may the card in the EM50 box. I don't know why the other devices are intemittently triggering the steps. The steps also deploy or retract sometimes when I press buttons on the control panel or when I turn 12v lights on and off. When these unwanted operations occur, I can hear a relay in EM50 clicking twice as the step deploys or retracts. Is there anything else you can recommend that I check or should I email Dave with these findings?

I tried to contact my dealer yesterday to make an appointment and received a text from him to say that he is on holiday until Monday. I'll probably give him a ring on Monday to arrange a visit. Dave said that the dealer may be able to swap the EM50 for diagnostic purposes and then order one from your company if necessary.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Excellent result folks, many thanks to Dave Chapman and Ian Sargent.

After a bit of feedback from me, Dave sent a new EM50 unit to my dealer. The dealer quickly replaced the unit last Thursday and all has been well since then.

You really have to recognise the excellent backup Sargent provides to users of their kit.

With Sargent's presence alone on this forum it makes the subscriptions worthwhile.

Thanks again Ian and Dave.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi scept1c thanks for the kind words, I am really pleased you are sorted, so now you can enjoy your super motorhome.

As always if anyone needs our assistance then please do not hesitate to contact me our our technical support people.

Best regards

Ian Sargent

01482 678981


----------

